# Home Alarm DSC 832 Trouble



## drascal (May 9, 2011)

A Trouble light and beep came on my alarm panel. Following the manual guide on page 12, I pressed 
[*][2] and zone light [1] came on. 

The next step was to press [1], which I did. The trouble light started flashing and number [5] lit up. The manual says number 5 is "General System Supervisor".

I have no idea what that means or what to do next. Please help and thank you!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't have a DSC system but I'll take a guess. These systems are "supervised" which means that periodically the system polls each zone to test that it is online and working properly. So it might be that one of these polling tests for Zone 1 failed, or it might be a more general problem with the overall supervision system itself. You might need to call in a pro to diagnose and fix.


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm no expert with alarm systems. I've helped a couple of guys I work with who are and have pick up a little from them. I'm thinking you have a ground fault in zone 1. Easy to check, just disable zone 1 then disconnect it. Check for any resistance to ground. If you have a reading other than infinity, you'll have to trace down where the ground fault is. Always fun... but like I said, I'm no security expert. Let me know what you find.


----------

